# BoboFarm's Journal



## BoboFarm (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi everyone!  I've done an introduction already but for those that haven't read it, I'm Patricia and this will be my journal for our new journey.

I'd really like to use this journal to add photos and to give everyone interested in reading an idea of what we're planning on doing. I have all of these visions and putting them down "on paper" will help remind me of some of my silly ideas and of our successes. I'd also like a place for my random ramblings because there's often a lot of those too.

A little more history from where this started. One day about two years ago, DH decided to look at what land was available in our area. Our kids were a year and a half and two and a half at the time. When we originally bought our house it was a new build, cookie cutter house on a fairly quiet street but backed up against a busier street. When the connector to the highway was connected to the street behind us it turned into a major thoroughfare and was getting louder by the day. We had gangs of crotch rockets running through at about twice the speed limit and we had a lot of noise from loud motorcycles from Street Vibrations (look up Street Vibrations in Reno). It was awful trying to raise two little ones surrounded by so much noise. I got increasingly stressed out when the kids got woken up from the noise. We weren't getting sleep either because of the noise. So the search began.

We looked at the very north end of town because there are a lot of houses being built up there with a bit more land. But the traffic is horrific and I work one town south so my commute would have gone from 30 minutes to over an hour. We then looked a few towns south and found some very nice land. We would have had to build a custom home on any of the properties south. Something we’ve never done before but I’ve always been interested in. We found 8 acres that were on somewhat rocky hills. Not ideal but useable. We were days from signing the contract when we decided to look into the school system. YIKES!!!!! We backed out quickly! But in the process we found a builder that built custom homes and he said just let him know if we find any land and he can still build for us. So weeks went by and, being such a busy young family, I put the house/land hunt on the backburner. Then DH called me. “I found an acre in Washoe!” I told him I really wanted more land, 3-5 acres was what I was hoping for. BUT Washoe Valley! It gorgeous and right in between where we work. DH goes north and I go south. My drive time would be lessened AND the land was butted up to BLM so only one neighbor next to us and two in front. We went and checked it out. It was completely covered in sage and bitterbrush and overrun with jackrabbits, cottontail and quail. It was an odd shape because of the BLM land and how it was parceled out but I thought I could work with it. There were trails going up the hills behind the property AND IT WAS QUIET!!! The lady that was selling it owned the house next door. Her husband had passed several years ago and she remarried. She lived in town so was doing Airbnb on occasion with the house next door. She had no use for the acre so she decided to put it up for sale. We contacted the builder from before and he came out to tell us if it was doable to build a house. After all of the inspections for the well, house and septic we got the thumbs up. We owned an acre! Now we had to come up with what we wanted for our house.

Fast forward to today and we’ve been in our home for a little over a month. I cannot explain how much more at peace I am with life now. The first day we actually slept in our home I cried hard. I think it was all of my stress from the whole process of getting from that noisy house in town, to renting with two small children for a year while our house was being built, to moving again. All of that just left me when we moved in. A huge weight was lifted off of my shoulders. Of course settling is taking time but in a house that was designed by us it’s easy.

I’m happy we ended up moving in winter because we have time to settle in the house before we start doing anything outside. Nothing is fenced so we have to accompany the dogs when they go out but they listen (to me) so it’s not too bad. There are t-posts around the perimeter so we will be putting up 4’ woven, no climb fencing as soon as we are able. I have a rough idea about how we will be dividing the land up for different uses. Ideally we will have chickens, turkeys, rabbits, goats (eventually) and maybe a feeder pig or two (thanks for planting that idea in my head, BYH!). I’m not sure about bees yet. The chickens, turkeys and goats will share a space, just under a quarter of an acre. The pigs will be furthest from us at the south point of the property. The rabbit shed will be close to the house. We’ll have a veggie garden and a space for some fruit trees.

So, as I’ve been doing so far, I will be asking a lot of questions as we go. I hope you join me on our journey to be a little more self-sufficient on our little piece of paradise


----------



## BoboFarm (Jan 25, 2018)

Here's a picture of our view this morning. We finally got a little snow!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2018)

Beautiful pic! 

It will be a wonderful adventure for sure!


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Jan 25, 2018)

looking great can't wait to hear more about your new adventure!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 25, 2018)

Sounds like a really great start to a ton of "Adventure".....it is pretty country out that way...I traveled I-80 many times when I was driving a truck....sure hope things go really well for ya there.....


----------



## junkman (Jan 25, 2018)

it all starts with  a good  plan, and it seems to me that you have one
good luck


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 26, 2018)

Man, do I remember views like that when I lived on the front range in CO. Beautiful! (but cold)... Sounds like you're "HOME"! sweet! Congrats and glad it all came together for you. Looking forward to following along with your adventures.


----------



## BoboFarm (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks everyone! We are fortunate to live in such a beautiful place.

DH surprises me every day. I just pitched my feeder pig idea to him while I was driving to work and he said he was on board! I hadn't said anything to him because I was concerned about the push back I get from him sometimes with my crazy ideas. But he said they did pigs when he was a boy and he liked them. He did say they were noisy but he doesn't know what breed they had. I'll have to ask my FIL.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 26, 2018)

YAY!! Fresh pork and BACON  is in your future!


----------



## BoboFarm (Jan 26, 2018)

If I could live off of bacon and eggs, I would


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 11, 2018)

Is that snow coming?!?!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 11, 2018)

Sure looks like something Wet is rolling in....hope it hangs arpund enough for ya to do some good....


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks, @CntryBoy777 I could just about count the snowflakes that fell


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Bruce (Feb 12, 2018)

That looks like actual snow. Won't last I'm sure but I know you are happy to have it.


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 12, 2018)

It'll be gone by tomorrow but that's ok. It's a fairly typical snow but we usually get several of these a month starting in November. This is the first so far this winter. Hopefully not the last. It's supposed to be in the 50s by Friday.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 12, 2018)

I bet ya couldn't count those Flakes as they fell....


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 12, 2018)

I sure couldn't! We had some really big flakes about an hour ago but it's stopped.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 12, 2018)

Glad to see you getting some much needed moisture. Coming down here from the front range of CO, I can definitely identify with your need!


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks @Latestarter! With the record precip we got last year this has been quite a shock. From one extreme to the next. It snowed lightly all day and we got about an inch and a half. Not too bad  Are you missing precip too?


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 12, 2018)

OH HELL no! This has been one heck of a wet spring! Luckily for me, "most" of the heaviest has been south and east of me. I'm in a quagmire none the less with what I've received. But it's nothing like the record rainfall amounts others east of me have seen so far this year. And I just posted in my journal that I NEED to get back to fencing but we're forecast for a solid week of more moisture.


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 12, 2018)

We were going to start fencing with such warm temps but we're still working on settling in the house. With no critters to worry about, fencing is going to have to wait. We're waiting on a guy to do a bunch of dirt work so we can get french drains in to get the water away from the house. He's so backed up though so we wait.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 17, 2018)

Congrats on the major move that brought you such peace and happiness. Your children will love growing up there. What a beautiful view from your front door! Fencing and animals will all come in their own due time. We sure were happy to get our property closed in and fenced. We never let our dogs out unless we were with them, so I know what you mean there. 

Study these threads and ask lots of questions so that when you put up fences, shelters and such, it will be what you want and what works best for you. 

Again, congrats on your little homestead, may you have years of happiness and contentment there.


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 21, 2018)

Thank you, @Baymule! The kids are itching to get out and explore but now that winter has finally arrived I'm using the time to plan, plan, plan. 

Speaking of planning, I've "drawn" up an idea for fencing. It's not exact but it gives us a general idea of what we'd like to do.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 21, 2018)

How many rabbits do you plan on having? And what type housing will you have for them? A 3 sided shed with dirt floor? A building with wood floor? I had rabbits many years ago and housed the chickens with them. The chickens ate the feed the rabbits dropped, scratched under the pens, ate fly larva and kept the poo turned. The rabbits did get ear mites from the chickens, but I treated every rabbit monthly with mineral oil drops in their ears and it wasn't a problem. 

I see that you have shelters up against the fence on the road. I would put them on an interior fence, just because people are stupid and if they can reach in to "pet" the animals, they will. It would also make it a little more difficult to steal your chickens or rabbits. For the pigs, put their shelter on the interior cross fence. 

Simpleterrier posted his pig pen set up on my pig thread. We are about to build a permanent pig pen and it will be modeled after what he built.
He can feed and water his pigs without having to go in the pen with them. I like that idea, pigs can get ornery.

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/baymules-pigs-2017-2018.36803/page-5


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 21, 2018)

I would recommend that you have the chicken/rabbitry OUTside the planned fencing and located in the corner by the buck pen and back property line. You'll be checking for eggs multiple times a day and you do NOT want to have to walk through the other animal pens to do this. It will get very old, very quick. Maybe in the NE corner so you'll have room for a run and still be able to free range the birds? Plan in advance for how you'll get a trailer in position to load up a couple of 300 pound pigs...


----------



## Baymule (Feb 21, 2018)

Good point LS, loading those pigs up! Our first feeder pigs were in the garden all winter, we just backed the trailer in and fed them in it for a week. They loaded themselves. The second batch of feeder pigs, we shot and slaughtered them ourselves. Easy to load in small vacuum sealed packages. LOL LOL LOL  The third ones, we made a small holding pen, lured them in and didn't feed them for a day. DH backed the trailer up, we used cow panels to make a loading chute and put smelly soured corn in the trailer. They loaded themselves. 

Point being, put up a wide gate that you can drive a tractor through. Make sure it is accessible to a trailer. Since you will be going through the goat pasture to get to the pig pen, you will want a holding pen or small lot where you can close the goats up to keep them out of the way.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 21, 2018)

Or they can drive and back up to the hog pen through the BLM land. BLM is public access. They just have to plan for it in advance. And hope there's a BLM gate/access nearby...


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 21, 2018)

We plan on 4-6 rabbits, just enough to feed our family with extras to the dogs. They'll be in a concrete, completely enclosed and secured shed. I want colony style for the does with bucks separate (discussed in this thread: https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/keeping-meat-rabbits.37247/ ). The shed will be used for tools as well. It'll be 10'x20'. This can be located anywhere on the property. I just put it close to everyone to try to increase efficiency when doing chores.

I put the shelters up against the fence because the winds almost always come from the southwest, bottom left of the property. I wanted the front of the buildings to be sheltered from the wind so when I go out when it's windy (most of the time) I don't have to fight the wind to open or close doors. That's also why the goat barn is positioned the way it is. The goats will have a covered porch for shade and shelter from the elements. I wanted the chicken coop as far away from us as possible because DH is a light sleeper and any chicken noises (roosters) will be in the distance. I don't mind the walk out there when I do all of the chores, especially if I don't have to hear DH's crowing vs a rooster  The pig shelter can be changed. I like that pen idea but we have to be able to completely secure the shelter at night to keep the piggies safe from predators. We're going to eventually start out with a couple of feeder American Guinea Hogs. We don't need a lifetime supply of pork in the freezer so AGH should suit us just fine. We will have access to that back pen with a trailer. When we have the dirt work done we'll have a path cleared to the corner of the property so we can get our trailer out there. We will also have gates to BLM.

There's a drainage ditch that's about 6ft wide between the proposed fence line and the road. We will be using electric added to the top and bottom of 2"x4" no climb fencing for all of the critter fencing. I had some concern about the rabbits and chickens on the fence line. Maybe I'll play with it some more.

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 21, 2018)

I have the goat barn plans saved on my work computer so I can post that tomorrow. It's also 10'x20' with a 5'x10' walled off section for bucks, a 10'x10' section for does and kids and a 5'x10' section for milking and storage.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 22, 2018)

Your journal (since you just started ) was one of the easiest to read all the way through! I can now check another off my list. 

I saw the pic of your Rotties and I’d seen where you mentioned them in other posts. I’m fascinated with their tails! All of the Rotties that I’ve been around had their tails docked.

Figuring out a functional layout can be difficult and time consuming. We bought an established farm but have many upgrades in mind to make it more functional for us. Sometimes I wonder if it wouldn’t have been easier to start from scratch...

I look forward to following along and seeing how your homestead develops and grows! I’m sure the kiddos will really enjoy it too!


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Feb 22, 2018)

Can't wait to see your Doe and Bucks set ups as I am interested in doing the same.


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 22, 2018)

@Wehner Homestead I know! Some journals are quite long from those that have been on here for a while. I'm slowly making my way through them too and enjoying getting to know everyone 

My rotties have their natural tails. Anja and Jake's mom was docked but all of our litters have been left natural. We've done a lot of herding and different sports and tails provide a lot of balance and makes for much better movement and overall balance. Plus I've assisted in docking (banding and cutting) and it's no fun.

The layout is tough! I am glad we're starting from scratch but it's still hard trying to figure out where we want everything, especially with buildings that aren't so easily changed.


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 22, 2018)

Here's my idea for the goat barn for two does with kids and two bucks (or a buck and a whether):



 

I really think we're leaning towards Kinders because they're smaller and dual purpose. If you look at the drawing on the previous page, this is exactly how it will be oriented with the buck area opening into the buck pen. There will also be an overhang for each side to have shade. The green, broken lines are doors or gates. There will be a solid door going from the milking/storage area to the buck area. Still debating on concrete or dirt floor.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 22, 2018)

BoboFarm said:


> I wanted the chicken coop as far away from us as possible because DH is a light sleeper and any chicken noises (roosters) will be in the distance. I don't mind the walk out there when I do all of the chores, especially if I don't have to hear DH's crowing vs a rooster


Are you planning to have the chickens free ranging that area? Mr. Rooster will crow any time he feels like it. I think the only way to keep him from crowing is if he is in the building and there is no light.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 22, 2018)

My roosters were indiscriminate crowers. They crowed in the middle of the night if they had a notion to. The neighbors I have now a few doors down have 30-40 roosters (sounds like) and they crow most of the night and rarely during day. Some nights they're quiet, others they're screaming all night long.  Doesn't matter to me... I'm old and don't sleep well regardless. I live in farm country. If folks don't want to hear roos or cows bellowing at 3am, there's always the city they can live in.


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 22, 2018)

Yes, DH crows all the time... oh wait, you meant the rooster 

The chickens will free range when we let them out in the morning until they get closed up at night. So, they won't be out until we get up and let them out.


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 22, 2018)

A funny from my herding FB group


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 23, 2018)

Anja learning how to herd with our instructor


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 23, 2018)

Here's another with me in the picture, at least the back of me


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 23, 2018)

Well, what a nice back it is!  I never realized that rotties were a herding dog... Certainly looks like it's having fun!


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 23, 2018)

Rotties were bred as cattle drovers so they herd quite nicely. Anja is very intense so, while she did well with goats, she was a lot for sheep. She LOVED herding but we stopped for now because herding instruction is quite expensive!


----------



## BoboFarm (Mar 19, 2018)

The news reporters are calling it a Miracle March because of the snow we've gotten in the last couple of weeks. This last storm we got over a foot in the valley. Here's a picture of last night's sunset:


----------



## Bruce (Mar 19, 2018)

Red sky sunset last night, means a clear day today!


----------



## BoboFarm (Mar 19, 2018)

@Bruce 
This morning


----------



## Bruce (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Baymule (Mar 19, 2018)

You sure have some pretty scenery to look at!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 19, 2018)

Bay that isn't sand on them thar hills...it's....it's....SNOW!!.... ....it is beautiful country up there and great pics!!....


----------



## BoboFarm (Mar 19, 2018)

It is beautiful for sure! The snow won't last but it's nice when we have it. 

The guy supposed to do the dirt work keeps pushing back our schedule though because of these storms and I'm getting antsy. I want to plant fruit trees!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 20, 2018)

But the moisture you'll get from the melt has some value as well!


----------



## BoboFarm (May 9, 2018)

I figured I'd come out of the shadows and post about my recent rabbit shenanigans! I found a very nice used cage on Craigslist a couple of weeks ago. It's 36" x 30", has urine guards and a plastic tray. It's deeper than I'd like but for $50 I couldn't pass it up. I also got rabbits to go into said cage  Last Friday I picked up a couple of Californians. They're 8 and 9 weeks old as of Sunday. I'm going to give them another week or two until we process them. 

I really want New Zealands but these Californians were available so I figured why not. The NZ breeder that I've been in contact with bred her NZWs and is expecting litters in the next couple of days. These litters will be unrelated so we're hoping come July I'll have the beginnings of my rabbit herd! 

Sausage is in the front. She's 9 weeks old. Enchilada is in the back and she's 8 weeks old.


----------



## Baymule (May 9, 2018)

I like their body profile. They look like they will grow up to be nice and meaty. They should make you some fine babies!


----------



## BoboFarm (May 9, 2018)

I just checked weights. Sausage is 3lbs 12oz and Enchilada is 3lbs 8oz.

Their siblings just won grand champion 4H meat pen at the WCC this past weekend! They have nice type but I'm being told that they're small for their age. I'm ok with that. We've considered keeping one to breed but I'd really like NZs. Time will tell.


----------



## Latestarter (May 13, 2018)

I thought NZs crossed with CAs was the "ideal" meat carcass?   Maybe keep just one and give it a try and see how it pans out as opposed to PB NZs?


----------



## BoboFarm (May 14, 2018)

I believe the cross is supposed to be the best but I'm hoping my daughter will be interested in showing in 4H so I need PB rabbits. I also may be interested in showing if I can get them from good stock.


----------



## Latestarter (May 14, 2018)

Oh... sorry... saw the post about sausage and enchilada and just assumed there was meat rabbits in your future... Completely understand the PB for showing. Good luck with that!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 14, 2018)

Ya could always have a PB line and a cross for a meat line...it could be interesting to see what the crosses produce for ya....


----------



## BoboFarm (May 14, 2018)

These gals are my experiment so to say. We want to be sure that raising rabbits is something we want to do before diving too far in and investing in cages and good breeding stock. Plus we're still waiting to get our shed up to put rabbits in. These gals are on my back porch right now. Definitely not a permanent situation.


----------



## Baymule (May 14, 2018)

BoboFarm said:


> These gals are on my back porch right now. Definitely not a permanent situation.



You are only following protocol. Get the animals FIRST-worry about housing, fencing, cages, barn, shed, etc.....LATER!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 14, 2018)




----------



## BoboFarm (May 14, 2018)

x2!


----------



## Bruce (May 15, 2018)

I've been cheating. I only did that for the first batch of chicks. Ever since then the coop has been ready and so has the brooder area and the MHP cave. I'm so ashamed.


----------



## BoboFarm (May 15, 2018)

We don't even have the sage cleared to build our coop. DH would most certainly have a fit if I got chicks. I've been tempted though 

A coworker got chicks several weeks ago. She said she'd give me any roos because she's in the city and can't have them at her place. I agreed when she got them. She just came to me and said she's pretty sure at least one is. Where am I going to put a rooster...?


----------



## Bruce (May 15, 2018)

In the coop you are going to build!!! Actually, since you live were it is relatively warm this time of year, I bet you could just put up a Q&D dog run and dog house.


----------



## BoboFarm (May 15, 2018)

HA! The coop won't be built until we can get the darned dirt work guy out. We're on his "list" but with so much new construction in town the work that we need done isn't worth their time.

We have two 10'x10' dog kennels. My initial plan was to put one up and put a large dog crate inside for shelter. We have a feeder and water container. I just need to figure out some shade and hope no critters have him for dinner before we do.


----------



## Baymule (May 15, 2018)

Bruce said:


> I've been cheating. I only did that for the first batch of chicks. Ever since then the coop has been ready and so has the brooder area and the MHP cave. I'm so ashamed.



You SHOULD be ashamed!!! What in the world is wrong with you?



BoboFarm said:


> A coworker got chicks several weeks ago. She said she'd give me any roos because she's in the city and can't have them at her place. I agreed when she got them. She just came to me and said she's pretty sure at least one is. Where am I going to put a rooster...?



In a stew pot!


----------



## BoboFarm (May 15, 2018)

That is his destiny


----------

